# Question about cooling down procedure for Toshiba??????



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a Toshiba DLP 52HM84 and I was wondering about if anybody else owns one and when you turn the tv off does the lamp go into a cool down mode or does the lamp turn off right away. Because my tv when i shut it off the lamp would still be on but go off after a few minutes letting the lamp cool down, but now the lamp shuts off right away when i turn the tv off.


----------

